# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  AzitroLEK   opinie

## nin

AzitroLEK 
czy wystąpiły u kogoś jakieś powikłania po zażywaniu tego leku ??

----------


## aros5

Możliwe skutki uboczne przy stosowaniu tabletek: Zaburzenia żołądkowo-jelitowe (nudności i wymioty, biegunka, bóle brzucha i wzdęcia), wysypka skórna, reakcje nadwrażliwości, nadkażenia grzybicze. Czasami po zastosowaniu leku dochodzi do odwracalnego zwiększenia aktywności enzymów wątrobowych, których poziom powraca do normy po kilku tygodniach od zakończenia kuracji azytromycną.   Lek stosowany zgodnie z zaleceniami lekarza nie wpływa na sprawność psychofizyczną i zdolność prowadzenia pojazdów oraz obsługę maszyn.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam straszne kłopoty żoładkowe po nim;(

----------


## Kuba007

Polecam zażywać Lacidofil lub Linex Forte na czas leczenia. Bakterie zawarte w kapsułkach będą chronić układ pokarmowy przed wyjałowieniem.

----------


## mka

Ja z za to mam wysypkę...pojawiła się wieczorem pierwszego dnia kuracji, nie biorę go już 2 tygodnie, a wysypka nie przechodzi, wręcz przeciwnie. Czy to możliwe żeby substancje z leku były w ustroju tak długo? jeszcze kilka dni i chyba wybiorę się do lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy wystąpiły u kogoś jakieś powikłania po zażywaniu tego leku ??
- utrata węchu - nie wiadomo czy na stałe czy tylko na czas działania leku

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kurcze ja mam okropna wysypke, zmienilem antybiotyk dostalem zastrzyk troche przeszlo ale znowu dzisiaj sie pojawila lekarz mowi ze kilka dni moze sie utzymywac po tym GÓWNIE

----------

